# Fix "invalid image" after system recovery??



## NREK123 (May 24, 2010)

Help please!

Hi I have an HP Pavillion Windows Vista, my PC crashed and I rebooted from a System Recovery CD. In the process I was able to to backup my files to an external drive. After the recovery I found the Backup files and restored them to my PC. I see all my files, but the when I open an image I get an "invalid image" message, also I cant see any videos.

I have over 10 years of images and videos! ( I do have some in DVD)

Any help will be appreciated...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What program is opening these images?
Do you get the same message if you try to open an image from the external drive?
It couldn't hurt to run chkdsk on both drives.


----------



## NREK123 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for answering...

I used Picasa viewer. On the external drive I dont see the files, I see a "Backup1" file that once I clicked it re-created the files on my C Drive. 

I am able to see some new photos I took today.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa suggests this:
"To add backup photos to a new computer, simply connect the alternate drive and run the restore function which is saved on the drive along with your photos. You can choose to have the photos copied back to their original locations or you can select a new location. After running the restoration process, download Picasa and reinstall the program."
I would uninstall Picasa and run the restore again.
Rt-click any of these images and select "Locate on disk". Can you open them from the disk location?


----------



## NREK123 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, tried it but it did not work.

I dont think this is a Picasa problem, as I cant open the files with other images software. I Also have the same problem with other files (music, videos), I think the backup/restore process somehow gets corrupted. 

To restore the photos I found the back up folder on my external drive, clicked a backup.1.exe file, this runs a restore process that puts the files back in my C drive, but I cant open the files from the disk location in C.

Also itunes does not recognize my music files.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa uses a program called "Restore", so I'm not sure what you've done. I still think this is a Picasa database problem, but I've been wrong before.
What location shows when you rt-click?
What location did you restore to?


----------



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

hi evry1.need help.
i recovered deleted pics from harddrive.They are in jpeg format.Tried with various program to open."but its sayin "no preview available".They are important.kindly help!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

akhil111 said:


> hi evry1.need help.
> i recovered deleted pics from harddrive.They are in jpeg format.Tried with various program to open."but its sayin "no preview available".They are important.kindly help!


Please start your own thread to avoid confusion.


----------

